# Looking for pics of Modern British Armour



## paulchatfield (Jul 3, 2010)

Hello Guys
I'm here looking for good quality pictures of modern British armour in action. I have been commisioned to work on a reference book for SAM publications, aimed at the model making market, featuring British armour. 
What I am looking for here are vehicles on operational duty, whether it be in the Balkans, Iraq or Afghanistan.
Our focus in this publication will be the Challenger II, The Warrior and the AS90. I would be grateful for any personal pictures of British Army crews who use and operate any of the above.
You can email me direct or message me here.
All of my fees on this project are being donated to Help For Heroes.

Thanks

Paul Chatfield
Torquay 
England


----------



## andychittock (Oct 22, 2010)

*http://andrewchittock.photoshelter.com*

Hi,
   Have a look at http://andrewchittock.photoshelter.com or drop him an email and I am shur he can sort you out. all the best


----------

